# Can't take NO EMT without highschool diploma?



## jlee5559 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello Jordan,

Thank you for your interest in Harper’s EMT program.:censored: Unfortunately, you are not eligible for admission consideration to this program without having completed your high school diploma or the equivalent.:censored: (According to Harper’s EMT lead instructor, Chris Dunn, you are not eligible to take the licensure exam without the diploma, and if you do not take that exam within 90 days of class, you are automatically disqualified from both the state and national exams.)

We hope you will consider pursuing the program once you have completed high school.:censored: Please let us know if you have additional questions.

Sincerely,

:censored:
I thought this wasn't true?

Oops I meant NREMT auto correct on phone messed it up

Another mistake this is in the wrong section.  My mistake.  I'm a high school senior and trying to take an emt class.  I read the requirements and it said generally the COURSES require a high school diploma but not the NREMT if I'm correct.


----------



## polisciaggie (Jul 29, 2014)

According to the NREMT website the only requirement outside of completing the course is to be at least 18 years old. Not sure what state you're in but in Texas to be certified you must have a diploma/GED. 

Not sure what that 90 day rule is about. I had to wait four months before I could take my NREMT because I was under 18. EMS programs have a habit of making up rules as they go.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 29, 2014)

polisciaggie said:


> EMS programs have a habit of making up rules as they go.



Yup, exactly. Ask them nicely to provide you with the exact locations of those policies. You could also tell them that the only restriction you were able to find was the >18 requirement on the NR website. If I am not mistaken, you also have one year to compete the NR after you finish your course. UNLESS that is a state rule. 

There might be some funky state rule in there thou.


----------



## jlee5559 (Jul 29, 2014)

azemtb255 said:


> Yup, exactly. Ask them nicely to provide you with the exact locations of those policies. You could also tell them that the only restriction you were able to find was the >18 requirement on the NR website. If I am not mistaken, you also have one year to compete the NR after you finish your course. UNLESS that is a state rule.
> 
> There might be some funky state rule in there thou.


I'm not sure where I can see the illinois state rule but I'm positive that they were just misinformed.

This is the requirements for the state exam http://www.continentaltesting.net/ProfDetail.aspx?Entity=5&ProfID=70
I don't see anything that says that I require a high school diploma.  Hopefully they let me in


----------



## jlee5559 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well thisis their answer when I politely asked them so.... 

You are not eligible for admission to Harper’s EMT course/program without having completed your high school diploma or the equivalent.  This information has been confirmed by Chris Dunn, EMT Coordinator/Lead Instructor as well as by Connie Mattera, Administrative Director of the Northwest Community EMS System.   



Again, we thank you for your interest in Harper’s program.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 30, 2014)

I am actually surprised that a hs diploma or a GED is not required for some programs and licensure.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 31, 2014)

I finished my EMT class half way thru my senior year, in CA the only requirement was to be 18.
But the way they said it sounds like a program requirement, not a state policy.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 31, 2014)

Programs can do whatever they want above and beyond state law- so long as the law doesn't explicitly prohibit it. This sounds like something the program wants and the only answer is get the GED or diploma. Any other programs in the area that don't have that requirement?


----------



## lissa304 (Aug 1, 2014)

jlee5559 said:


> Hello Jordan,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Harper’s EMT program.:censored: Unfortunately, you are not eligible for admission consideration to this program without having completed your high school diploma or the equivalent.:censored: (According to Harper’s EMT lead instructor, Chris Dunn, you are not eligible to take the licensure exam without the diploma, and if you do not take that exam within 90 days of class, you are automatically disqualified from both the state and national exams.)
> 
> ...




Honestly, why NOT go and just get your diploma/GED? Not like it can ever hurt you in the long run, right?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 1, 2014)

lissa304 said:


> Honestly, why NOT go and just get your diploma/GED? Not like it can ever hurt you in the long run, right?



Considering he said he's a high school senior, I think he's working on it...


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 1, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Considering he said he's a high school senior, I think he's working on it...



You'd think he could hurry it up a bit...


----------



## lissa304 (Aug 1, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Considering he said he's a high school senior, I think he's working on it...



Oops, missed that part!! haha


----------



## phideux (Aug 1, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Considering he said he's a high school senior, I think he's working on it...



After seeing the thread title,

"Can't take NO EMT without highschool diploma?"

I think he needs to work a little harder. :rofl::rofl:


----------

